# Serrasalmus Rhombus



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Been with me a yr plus now... bought it at 1in... currently 7in... monster.
Is it a black rhombus ???

Cheers


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute Rhom


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

seems like a compressus to me


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, that is a compressus....and a damn fine specimen at that!...


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

I like this. Very nice from.


----------

